# Diabetes Testing Under Scrutiny



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2013)

A leading UK diabetes charity has criticised the Cornwall and Isles of Scilly PCT for failing to carry out the government?s NHS Health Check programme, which includes testing for the disease.

Diabetes UK says the screening, which should be carried out on all over 40?s and includes checks on blood pressure and cholesterol, wasn?t offered to a single person in the area last year.

http://www.scillytoday.com/2013/01/09/diabetes-testing-under-scrutiny/


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 9, 2013)

The standared of care from Cornnwall and Isles of Scilly PCT is a failure full stop regarding diabetes care.


----------

